# The Saunders "Wing" slingshot can now be ordered on their website



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

The Saunders "Wing" Wrist-Rocket slingshot can now be ordered at their website - here the direct link:

http://www.wristrocket.com/product.php?id=325&category=16

Go for it, it's a slingshot to have in the collection, and above all, one that is very safe to shoot with: tried & tested!

FYI...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Woo-hoo!

I get my next check on Friday! Hope they're not sold out!


----------

